# muscle pharm zma max



## drow (Nov 1, 2011)

anyone tried it out? i was looking at grabbin somethin for recovery and my friend said i should give this a try(he loves muscle pharm supps) but i havent found many reviews on it, so i was going to see if anyone here has tried or heard any things about it. or should i look at grabbin Recon by muscle pharm


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Grab the cheapest ZMA you can find, is all the same sh*t in different packaging.


----------



## Resolve (Nov 1, 2011)

ZMA and Recon are two entirely different species, man.  Recon is a post-workout recovery drink with aminos and carbs, ZMA is a mineral supp.  

Both post-workout nutrition and proper mineral support are important, but you don't necessarily need either of those two specific products.  Like Night wolf said, any properly dosed ZMA will do, or even Zinc and Magnesium separately work.  For post-workout nutrition, some whey and a carb of choice does just fine.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 1, 2011)

It's far cheaper and just as effective to make your own stack.


----------



## drow (Nov 1, 2011)

Resolve said:


> ZMA and Recon are two entirely different species, man.  Recon is a post-workout recovery drink with aminos and carbs, ZMA is a mineral supp.
> 
> Both post-workout nutrition and proper mineral support are important, but you don't necessarily need either of those two specific products.  Like Night wolf said, any properly dosed ZMA will do, or even Zinc and Magnesium separately work.  For post-workout nutrition, some whey and a carb of choice does just fine.



so does ZMA really help with recovery/soreness? i always drink a small gatorade and post workout protein shake, so i think nutrition wise i should be ok. i just was thinking of adding in somethin for recovery. thanks again every1


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 1, 2011)

I take ZMA now because it's the cheapest magnesium supplement for me. If it has changed my recovery, I haven't noticed it.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 1, 2011)

If it's cheap get it. Don't pay more for the company's advertisements lol


----------



## Olddawg71 (Nov 1, 2011)

i really like true proteins zma..it is dirt cheap and they put gaba in it so it helps with my sleep...i agree with everyone else..don't spend the extra money on a name brand zma..

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree dont pay toooooo much for some supps, but then I dont pay to cheap either. I tried the whole buy in bulk etc from so called good places and it was just crap. 

I'm going to give the same ZMA a go, so if you end up buying it and liking it, let me know champ.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2011)

ZMA is not going to do anything except possibly help you with sleep.


----------



## Resolve (Nov 2, 2011)

drow said:


> so does ZMA really help with recovery/soreness? i always drink a small gatorade and post workout protein shake, so i think nutrition wise i should be ok. i just was thinking of adding in somethin for recovery. thanks again every1



ZMA simply provides needed minerals.  If you're deficient in either zinc or magnesium, as many people are, it will improve the function of numerous enzymes that rely on those minerals as cofactors.

So, yes, it can improve recovery by ensuring that your body has what it needs to operate optimally.  It's not going to increase any hormones or recovery rates beyond normal, healthy levels though.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2011)

Resolve said:


> ZMA simply provides needed minerals.  If you're deficient in either zinc or magnesium, *as many people are*, it will improve the function of numerous enzymes that rely on those minerals as cofactors.



really? the only studies I know of are elderly and it helped because they were deficient, a healthy adult is not going to be deficient in these minerals, if they are they should be getting diet and nutrition advice not supplements.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> really? the only studies I know of are elderly and it helped because they were deficient, a healthy adult is not going to be deficient in these minerals, if they are they should be getting diet and nutrition advice not supplements.



Really? I thought you included zinc and vit D in your ULTRA MALE Rx product to make sure they're not deficient. My mistake. 
So why are they in the product?


----------



## oufinny (Nov 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> really? the only studies I know of are elderly and it helped because they were deficient, a healthy adult is not going to be deficient in these minerals, if they are they should be getting diet and nutrition advice not supplements.



I am sorry but I don't believe this is entirely accurate.  A lot has to do with the contaminants in the food you eat, what is available to you that is rich in those minerals and some people need supplementation as their bodies don't absorb it as well.  Why else is there a huge multi-vitamin market?  

Also, magnesium especially is best if used as magnesium oil anyways, oral usage in higher doses causes many to have GI distress among other issues, for reference take 2 scoops of NO Explode and try not to run to the bathroom before you shit yourself.


----------



## Olddawg71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> ZMA is not going to do anything except possibly help you with sleep.



That is the reason I take it and think it works, and like I said the True Protein version has GABA in it which also helps my sleep. 

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------

